# Katespade shipping to Canada



## jonacamarce

Anyone here ordered online and shipped to Canada? How long did the delivery take?


----------



## ahhgoo

I ordered a wallet online about 2 years ago. Took maybe about a week.  No issues.


----------



## jonacamarce

thanks for the reply.. I ordered my bag and was shipped on feb 15, just worried coz they gave me a tracking but until now info is unavailable, no idea where is my bag now


----------



## jonacamarce

ahhgoo said:


> I ordered a wallet online about 2 years ago. Took maybe about a week.  No issues.




did they charge you with the additional fee and you need to pay it before they release the package?


----------



## dele33

I'm also in Canada and I ordered during their surprise sale last Wednesday. It shipped that Friday and arrived yesterday. The tracking still says nothing, which I find odd.

Also, it wasn't like usual purolator where they bring it to your door. I found it in my community mailbox which is a block away from my house.


----------



## ahhgoo

jonacamarce said:


> did they charge you with the additional fee and you need to pay it before they release the package?




If you buy online from US sites, there's usually a customs charge they will collect as part of the shipping charges when you checkout to pay.  It is standard to charge for customs fee to make sure the package clears customs properly even if you purchase online from Coach or Tory Burch (I've purchased from these sites before as well).  If the website doesn't charge for customs fee upon purchase, then yes, you will have to pay the shipping company directly before they can release your package.


----------



## jonacamarce

ahhgoo said:


> If you buy online from US sites, there's usually a customs charge they will collect as part of the shipping charges when you checkout to pay.  It is standard to charge for customs fee to make sure the package clears customs properly even if you purchase online from Coach or Tory Burch (I've purchased from these sites before as well).  If the website doesn't charge for customs fee upon purchase, then yes, you will have to pay the shipping company directly before they can release your package.




i paid the duties and taxes during check out so i guess i won't pay any additional charges when my item arrives.. thanks!


----------



## jonacamarce

dele33 said:


> I'm also in Canada and I ordered during their surprise sale last Wednesday. It shipped that Friday and arrived yesterday. The tracking still says nothing, which I find odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it wasn't like usual purolator where they bring it to your door. I found it in my community mailbox which is a block away from my house.




i live in an apartment, i hope they just leave a pick up slip where i can pick my package, i hope they wont leave my bag just anywhere haha.. i spoke with the purolator agent and they said once it arrives canada its the canada post that will deliver my package.. i guess it still hasn't reached canada til now I only see the purolator tracking,no canada post details


----------



## j4joanne

jonacamarce said:


> i live in an apartment, i hope they just leave a pick up slip where i can pick my package, i hope they wont leave my bag just anywhere haha.. i spoke with the purolator agent and they said once it arrives canada its the canada post that will deliver my package.. i guess it still hasn't reached canada til now I only see the purolator tracking,no canada post details


I'm from Vancouver and I used to order online a lot before our dollar become so weak! Anyway, the purolator tracking info they give you at the beginning takes quite a few days before it pulls up any information. Also, often the initial number becomes another one when it goes to "Purolator Canada" or something. I've tried both regular ground ($10) and express ($20) but honestly the additional $20 is not really worth it. Both options took 14 days or so to get to me. I live in a townhome, and purolator drivers always knocks on the door to leave it with a person or leaves a slip for me to pickup at the nearest depot. 

Since it's only been a few days since your order was placed I'd say no need to worry yet, I'm sure you will get your KS bag safely!


----------



## jonacamarce

I live in winnipeg so i guess it will take longer.  This is my first time ordering Katespade online so I'm a little bit worried. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## jonacamarce

j4joanne said:


> I'm from Vancouver and I used to order online a lot before our dollar become so weak! Anyway, the purolator tracking info they give you at the beginning takes quite a few days before it pulls up any information. Also, often the initial number becomes another one when it goes to "Purolator Canada" or something. I've tried both regular ground ($10) and express ($20) but honestly the additional $20 is not really worth it. Both options took 14 days or so to get to me. I live in a townhome, and purolator drivers always knocks on the door to leave it with a person or leaves a slip for me to pickup at the nearest depot.
> 
> Since it's only been a few days since your order was placed I'd say no need to worry yet, I'm sure you will get your KS bag safely!




I live in winnipeg so i guess it will take longer.  This is my first time ordering Katespade online so I'm a little bit worried. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------

